

Ask HN: I need a VoIP provider.  Who do you recommend? - mos1

I just need somebody who can port over about a dozen inbound phone numbers, and provide a trunk to my PBX.<p>Alternately, I'd be fine with paying a reasonable fee to use somebody else's VoIP PBX.<p>I need a provider who will actually handle a port for me.  I tried to switch from Teliax to VoicePulse, and ended up with most of the numbers <i>not</i> ported, and nobody on either side seeming to care about this fact.
======
sfriedrich
les.net

